# Help identifying Happi Times Tricycle.



## Spyhard (Dec 8, 2017)

I am not a trike enthusiast however I really loved this little trike. There is no front plate. The tires are thinner than any I’ve been able to find. Any help with identification and value would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 9, 2017)

The rear wheel hubcaps with the "MO" give the answer. This is a Murray tricycle that was badged and sold under the Sears store brand of Happi-Time. I'm guessing it dates to around the later 1940s to early 1950s. Not sure when Sears started using the Happi-Time brand name.

Dave


----------

